# Hey, Bobby...new approach...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Stole this idea from a feller trying to sell on ebay...Couple of 308s joined at the butt ends...Really turned out nice..Good size..Looks like solid gold.. Pix are not too clear...the old geezer's a little shaky this AM..LOL....just a little more "out of the box" thinking...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I bet it's heavy, I like it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made one like that but really didn't like the looks of it. I think when I get the powder coating system something like that with one of them colored would look good. Not mush turning on it either :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I made one like that but really didn't like the looks of it. I think when I get the powder coating system something like that with one of them colored would look good. *Not much turning on it either* :rotfl:


_____________________________________

LOL..you got that right..about 10 seconds turning with a 12000 grit pad and she's good to go...

Bill...it's not really too heavy..Gonna send it down to you for your collection .I think it's beautiful....so there !!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jim. I got it today and it looks even better on my desk. I am tempted to hit it with the buffer and put a coat of clear on it...but I won't. Looks good, Thanks!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Buffer and coat away, Bill.. I ain't got no buffer system and dunno what to clear coat it with...LOL...some 'craftsman',huh ?...The brass will surely tarnish with time if you don't protect it with sumthin..

Jim


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The real question is, can you make a larger size with two .458 Win Mags?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> The real question is, can you make a larger size with two .458 Win Mags?" Quote"
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang! Those things look like shotgun shells!! Bet you could make a custom cigar case out of one...lol! gb


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> --------------------
> 
> Side question...what the he11 do you hunt ????.....Elephants ????:rotfl:


As a matter of fact...

Zimbabwe

I have three of my cases from the trip at my office, and liked the pen you made with two together. .458 would make a "Magnum" pen, no?:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DANG !!!! You WERE hunting elephants..LOL:rotfl: 

I'm sure it could be done, but Bobby is your man..He has equipment needed to cut up the cartridges if need be...Only thing is, I think he would need one of the bullets to drill for the pen tip..Know he's doing that now.. Pocket clip might be a slight problem..:biggrin: ..but then again..finding a POCKET big enough for the end result might be a puzzler also.. Might make a nice desk pen, though.. My imagination just ain't good enough for this project...

HEY, BOBBY !!!! You out there ????...looks like a couple hunnert dollar job to me if you wanna tackle it. It would sure be worth that to tackle it....

Good luck, Charles....DAM N....a real ELEPHANT !!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Problem is the bullets are flat point solids like the one in the pictures (although it is damaged). I do have plenty of them.

$200 you say? Maybe a nice Mont Blanc instead...:rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Just for grins, cartridge dimensions courtesy of Steve's Reloading Pages.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok Question would a reg 45 bullet fit the end of the cartriage? If so I could make it. If not I could use part of a 308 for the bottom and one of your cartriages for the top. Just thinking here. I would have to see them in my hand first. Then go from there.

Oh forgot it wouldn't be $200 either


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Problem is the bullets are flat point solids like the one in the pictures (although it is damaged). I do have plenty of them.
> 
> *$200 you say? Maybe a nice Mont Blanc instead*...:rotfl:


----------------------

You mean to tell me you'd rather have a *"Mont Blanc"* than a one-of-a-kind , genuine *"Mont Bobby"...*:wink: ...Just mouthing off about costs...that would be up to old Bob....but...if you can go all the danged way to Africa to hunt, I doubt that a couple of hunnert is more than 'tip' money to ya...:tongue: ..Dunno about the bullet thang....I'll leave that up to the expert...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

1. I spent all the tip money over there...

2. Mont Bobby -- I'll have to remember that one.:tongue:

It is a different nominal diameter than .45 ACP. I have some soft points somewhere, but they have a lead core and would not be good to play with. I could probably get a Barnes X .458 but will have to buy a box. I am not sure that the FPS will work, but they are similar to this:



I guess a fountain pen is out of the question!

One issue is that the fired brass springs back to a slightly larger size and will not hold the bullets tightly. It would need to be resized or possibly an adhesive would work.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

with a inside filler a 8mm or 7mm would work....just have to center....the cigar pen (10mm) would work better but still a little inside filler.

It could be done...even if you had to build up around the tubes. Might be best to have a full tube and cut to the size you need. Treat it like a Father Sing.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bill said:


> with a inside filler a 8mm or 7mm would work....just have to center....the cigar pen (10mm) would work better but still a little inside filler.
> 
> It could be done...even if you had to build up around the tubes. Might be best to have a full tube and cut to the size you need. Treat it like a Father Sing.


I know you are speaking english, but...

10mm is about .395 or .4 versus .458, right? Despite what they told us in grade school, I never did go metric.

The copper solid bullets taper and would be able to go down to a closer size.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang I know just what Bill is saying!!!!!!!! That scares me !!!!!!!









Charles send me 3 or 4 of the cartriages and I will see what I can do. I will PM you my address.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> I know you are speaking english, but...
> 
> 10mm is about .395 or .4 versus .458, right? Despite what they told us in grade school, I never did go metric.
> 
> The copper solid bullets taper and would be able to go down to a closer size.


I'm talking tubes. It can be done. Also anything that can be made with a rollerball or gel can be made as a fountain except 7mm.
Please keep us posted on this project.
Now excuse me as I go dig in my old ammo and brass LOL I know I have stuff in there...got sparks coming out my mind


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just had a thought Charles.:bounce: If you shot a elephant then just send me one of the tusks and I will make you a very nice pen.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd go with a brass tube sleeve to go up or down in size. Any good hobby shop should have what you need. Interesting project.....a high end fountain tip would make a *'one of a kind'* pen. You could also use the brass on one end and a exotic African wood (or do I dare say tusk???) for the other end. gb

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Rollerball___Fountain_Pen_Kits___Emperor_Pen_Kit___emporer_pen?Args=

http://www.hobbiesr.com/371.htm


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I just had a thought Charles.:bounce: If you shot a elephant then just send me one of the tusks and I will make you a very nice pen.


Unfortunately it was a hunt for _tuskless_ elephants, so no ivory and no export permit. Maybe if I live long enough to try again.

But I got a lot of pictures and some great up-close dangerous game experience. Read my post-script to the hunt report for that.

NB: A tuskless hunt is a lot less expensive than a hunt for a trophy bull, and can be even more exciting.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Closest I have to ivory are feral hog tusks.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Closest I have to ivory are feral hog tusks.


I asked a few people to save and send me some to try. I was wanting to know if they are hollow like a tooth or solid like a tusk. If solid, then they could be used for great projects.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bill said:


> I asked a few people to save and send me some to try. I was wanting to know if they are hollow like a tooth or solid like a tusk. If solid, then they could be used for great projects.


Part of them is hollow. For mounting, you have to stabilize them by filling the inside or they can crack when they dry out. I am not sure how far the cavity goes. I would have to check.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Part of them is hollow. For mounting, you have to stabilize them by filling the inside or they can crack when they dry out. I am not sure how far the cavity goes. I would have to check.


Well, I could not get one of the large lower tusks out of the jaw to check (did get another inch or so of tusk out though). The smaller upper tusks have an inch or so of hollow "socket."

Probably need some warthog or hippo ivory, but I do not have any.

Did see a warthog while stalking and then quite few hippos on the Zambezi though.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

hippo and wart hog, can both be ordered stabilised......try some girraffe leg bone.....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

BertS said:


> hippo and wart hog, can both be ordered stabilised......try some girraffe leg bone.....


Thanks for the suggestions, but it's just not the same if you didn't shoot it, at least for something that is a personal memento.

We walked up on a warthog while stalking a small elephant herd. He just stood at 25-50 yards wondering what the heck we were doing there. The PH said it would have been a shame to shoot him -- he had such a nice smile.

I will get some supplies to Bobby to see if this works. Need to get to the post office tomorrow.


----------

